# Trinewt or Dinotte 600



## Wrench Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

OK. I have narrowed it down to the Trinewt or the Dinotte 600.
The Dinotte 600 is $400 and I can get the Trinewt on ebay for less than $300.
My question is if the Dinotte is worth the extra cash. I have used a friends Trinewt and I like it,but the head is a bit heavy on the helmet.It is about the same as my NR HID. I have not used a Dinotte,I can't find one to borrow in my neck of the woods. I plan on buying a light this year for the bar . Then next year buying a light for the helmet. I am trying to replace an aging first gen NR HID before I have trouble with it, plus it is too heavy on my head.
Thanks for your help


----------



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

I have the Trinewt and like it a lot, but I run it on my handlebar. I think the Dinotte is more versatile. If you can afford it you might want to go with the Dinotte 600/200 combo.

Running two lights, one on the helmet and one on the bars is the ultimate single track weapon, but I find myself mostly using just my bar light because more lights means more hassles.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

I recently got an ARC HID, and I just ordered a TriNewt...I was planning on going with the Stella to use the same chargers, etc , but the deal I got on the TriNewt "gave me no choice" :lol:


----------



## Cino (Oct 31, 2007)

Have you read the light shootout review in the professional reviews section?

http://reviews.mtbr.com/blog/category/lights-shootout/

that might help you decide.


----------



## Wrench Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes,I have read the reviews. That is how I decided to go with either the Trinewt or the Dinotte 600. If the price was the same for both lights I would go with the Dinotte,but I can get the Trinewt for $120 less.No sure what to do.
The 600/200 combo sounds good,but I like a lot of light.I don't know if the 200 would be enough light.I have an older NR HID now. It is ok alone on my head,but I get a large shadow in front of me from the bike lights behind me and need a good light for the bar to light up the shadow. I do not like the NR HID alone on the bar. Not enough light. Also with the HID on the head the trail gets washed out, no contrast on the trail (roots,rocks). I'm hoping that using two lights of equal light that I might get some shadows behind the roots and that will help me see them.This worked back in the days when I ran two NR Trail Rats.
And the weight of the HID light head is bothersome. I use a Giro XEN helmet with extra pads,and the helmet still moves around too much. Yes my chin strap is tight.:madman:
Let me know what you think.


----------



## elgordo (Jan 13, 2005)

Wrench Monkey said:


> Yes,I have read the reviews. That is how I decided to go with either the Trinewt or the Dinotte 600. If the price was the same for both lights I would go with the Dinotte,but I can get the Trinewt for $120 less.No sure what to do.
> The 600/200 combo sounds good,but I like a lot of light.I don't know if the 200 would be enough light.I have an older NR HID now. It is ok alone on my head,but I get a large shadow in front of me from the bike lights behind me and need a good light for the bar to light up the shadow. I do not like the NR HID alone on the bar. Not enough light. Also with the HID on the head the trail gets washed out, no contrast on the trail (roots,rocks). I'm hoping that using two lights of equal light that I might get some shadows behind the roots and that will help me see them.This worked back in the days when I ran two NR Trail Rats.
> And the weight of the HID light head is bothersome. I use a Giro XEN helmet with extra pads,and the helmet still moves around too much. Yes my chin strap is tight.:madman:
> Let me know what you think.


i just purchased a 600L/200L combo and I couldnt be happier. IMO the 600L offers alot over the Trinewt: on/off switch on light engine (trinewt is remote or on battary  ), more mounting options and lighter headlamp. Beam pattern on trinewt is a little wider.

on tonights ride i ran the 200L on the helmet and the 600L on the bars and man ...... plenty of light everywhere. The 200L alone is pretty impressive but paired with the 600L :thumbsup: Also the 200L is tiny, I can run the light engine and battery on the helmet and barely notice any weight :thumbsup:

600L all the way. The on/off switch on the light engine alone is worth the extra cash. Who wants to reach into their hydration pack to turn the light off or fumble around with some remote key fob : ( that plus the extra weight of trinewt was a no deal for me. dinotte all the way.


----------



## Wrench Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

That is some good info. 
The light switch is not a problem for me. I usualy turn the light on at the start of the ride and leave it on until the end of the ride. But the light weight is a plus for me.
Has anybody used the wide lense option? It only a few bucks more. I wonder if it is worth it.
Thanks again for the input.


----------



## Hack On Wheels (Apr 29, 2006)

The Trinewt seems to do fine as a bar light, nice and wide, with some decent punch, good enough battery life, and when on the bars, I don't worry too much about the switch being on the battery. With a good light setup on the helmet, the Trinewt provides great fill. That being said, I have no experience with the 600L. If the 600L is much narrower, then I would definitely recommend the Trinewt. Otherwise, I could go either way.


----------



## elgordo (Jan 13, 2005)

Wrench Monkey said:


> That is some good info.
> The light switch is not a problem for me. I usualy turn the light on at the start of the ride and leave it on until the end of the ride. But the light weight is a plus for me.
> Has anybody used the wide lense option? It only a few bucks more. I wonder if it is worth it.
> Thanks again for the input.


My understanding is that the 600L Wide is intended only for bar use and with an additional spot light so if you go 600L Wide you will be limited. Call Dinotte and talk to them. (another plus for dinotte)

If your planning to only run the light on the bars the trinewt is not bad for the price and the beam width but if you want a system that offers more flexibility go dinotte.


----------



## GrantB (Jan 10, 2004)

El Gordo,

Is your impression of the Dinotte 200 such that you think a pair of them, one on the bar and one on the helmet, would be a good set up?


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

I would like to congratulate and/or applaude Dinotte for introducing the word "light engine" when we, the biking dirtbags, are talking about which bikelight we should buy. 

I have a Dinotte. It is light, eats regular batteries, is bright enough for me and my technical trails and always there when i need it. I like it.


----------



## eddielee70 (Dec 28, 2006)

dinotte is much lighter weight then Trinewt. the head unit is 3oz lighter then Trinewt. Dinotte seems like a custom Harley, and Trinewt a mass production Honda. with the Trinewt big cast heavy alu bulletproof head, it's no wonder the light will work in 100 F heat. if you decide on the 600L, don't get the wide lens in 600L, I didn't like the output compare to my niterider HID and return the light. Dinotte told me that I would have been much happier with 600L regular lens as the lens is much cleaner then the wide optics. but with Trinewt going at $270, it's hard to decide against $399 600L. problem with Trinewt is whole board is all intergrate circuit w/ leds, so you can not upgrade. I have pictures of trinewt taken apart, if anyone wants to see them. with 600L, you can get it upgraded as new led comes out. Dinotte is 4 cell 18650 7.2v li-ion. Trinewt is 6 cell 18650 11.1v li-ion, so 50% heavier in battery weight that both light last 3 hours. Trinewt comes with hard to use 3 wire connectors that wears out and you have to get replacement from Niterider. 600L use waterproof connector that trailtech connector can replace if it wears out. Trinewt has glass len that can break, but with best reflectors instead of lumen robbing optics. 600L have the plastic optic that will have scratch marks as you use it just like your plastic glasses. 600L internals are seperate that you can replace what's broken, Trinewt internal is only one board with led, so basically you replace the board with led to fix anything.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

eddielee70 said:


> dinotte is much lighter weight then Trinewt. the head unit is 3oz lighter then Trinewt. Dinotte seems like a custom Harley, and Trinewt a mass production Honda. with the Trinewt big cast heavy alu bulletproof head, it's no wonder the light will work in 100 F heat. if you decide on the 600L, don't get the wide lens in 600L, I didn't like the output compare to my niterider HID and return the light. Dinotte told me that I would have been much happier with 600L regular lens as the lens is much cleaner then the wide optics. but with Trinewt going at $270, it's hard to decide against $399 600L. problem with Trinewt is whole board is all intergrate circuit w/ leds, so you can not upgrade. I have pictures of trinewt taken apart, if anyone wants to see them. with 600L, you can get it upgraded as new led comes out. Dinotte is 4 cell 18650 7.2v li-ion. Trinewt is 6 cell 18650 11.1v li-ion, so 50% heavier in battery weight that both light last 3 hours. Trinewt comes with hard to use 3 wire connectors that wears out and you have to get replacement from Niterider. 600L use waterproof connector that trailtech connector can replace if it wears out. Trinewt has glass len that can break, but with best reflectors instead of lumen robbing optics. 600L have the plastic optic that will have scratch marks as you use it just like your plastic glasses. 600L internals are seperate that you can replace what's broken, Trinewt internal is only one board with led, so basically you replace the board with led to fix anything.


nice informative breakdown! i want a 600L! (or 200L dual)


----------



## mtbdan (Mar 23, 2007)

I was also choosing betweent the trinewt and 600L. In the end, I got upsold and got the 600L200L combo. It seems like you are stretching your budget with the 600L at $399, but for an extra $100 they'll add a 200L for the Helmet. What a deal. So for $499 out the door(includes shipping and no tax) you can get a awesome bar light 600L and a nice 200L spot for the helmet. The 200L is perfect for looking around turns, that with a bar only you have to slow down and wait for the fill to light it up. And with Dinotte they give you an extra battery. So the two lights now have interchangeable batteries and hopefully upgradeable. I'm glad I went with the normal lens on the 600L because the 200L throws off so much additional light. Also, the 600L is a viable helmet option too due to its lighter weight....Good luck


----------



## elgordo (Jan 13, 2005)

GrantB said:


> El Gordo,
> 
> Is your impression of the Dinotte 200 such that you think a pair of them, one on the bar and one on the helmet, would be a good set up?


GrantB

I think the 200L is an impressively bright light and the Dual 200L should be a great setup. On last nights ride I had the 200L on the helmet and 600L on the bars. I turned the 600L off for some tight twisty single track and the 200L was great alone. Honestly I dont understand the quest for 2 Million lumens 

But I digress. Frankly I think that when your in tight single track the 200L on the helmet will be the work horse and when your on a rippin downhill the bars and head will be pointed forward and you will have the combined power of the dual 200L.

Should be good. If you havent already checked out the light shoot out you should do so.

Also if doubt, consider the 600L/200L combo ...... I can assure you .... you wont be dissapointed :thumbsup:


----------



## elgordo (Jan 13, 2005)

1. dinotte dual 200L
2. jet lights shadow hid


----------



## Wrench Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

I have been thinking about this at work all day today. And I decided to get the Trinewt. It is a good light and good price.
Then I come home and read all of these posts. Now I have decided to get the 600L.
You guys are costing me money.LOL.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## crank1979 (Feb 3, 2006)

eddielee70 said:


> Dinotte seems like a custom Harley, and Trinewt a mass production Honda.


So you're saying the Dinotte is going to be unreliable, not as bright and not last as long.  

I much prefer Japanese bikes.


----------



## GrantB (Jan 10, 2004)

erol/frost said:


> I would like to congratulate and/or applaude Dinotte for introducing the word "light engine" when we, the biking dirtbags, are talking about which bikelight we should buy.


Makes you feel like Professor Dirtbag, right?

Thanks for the info El Gordo. I have been obsessively reading the light demos here and was impressed by the Dinottes. Your comments pretty much cinched it for me. 200L Dual. My wife and I will share the lights, so it sounds like the single "light engine" would be enough for either one of us if we got a babysitter and were night riding together. Together, it looks like they would be great for either one of us when racing. Good price, flexible kit.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

GrantB said:


> Makes you feel like Professor Dirtbag, right?
> 
> Thanks for the info El Gordo. I have been obsessively reading the light demos here and was impressed by the Dinottes. Your comments pretty much cinched it for me. 200L Dual. My wife and I will share the lights, so it sounds like the single "light engine" would be enough for either one of us if we got a babysitter and were night riding together. Together, it looks like they would be great for either one of us when racing. Good price, flexible kit.


This whole light shootout thing is really making me want lights! D*** you MTBR! D*** you!


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> So you're saying the Dinotte is going to be unreliable, not as bright and not last as long.
> 
> I much prefer Japanese bikes.


better analogy would be
Trinewt = big fat hog
Dinotte = Italian sportbike


----------



## shwatzu (Feb 23, 2007)

tri newt is heavy for a helmet mount, but great on the bars. I'm super happy with the newt's. Run a x2 on the helmet and tri on the bars. Great combo, and bright enough on the low setting so you get about 7 hours. I have one of each newt now and love em.


----------



## Wrench Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

Crank 1979. I was just making a joke about how the Dinotte will cost more that the Trinewt.I think I will order the Dinotte on Monday. I will let you know what I think when I get it.


----------



## Wrench Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

I just got my lights in the mail. I have the 600L/200L combo. I am charging the batterys now,I will try them out tonite or tomorrow night. 
Just looking at them I am impressed.They look bullit proof.The 600L feel lighter than my NR HID,and looks better also. The 200L is smaller and lighter than I expected. I will let you know how they work as soon as I try them out.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Wrench Monkey said:


> I just got my lights in the mail. I have the 600L/200L combo. I am charging the batterys now,I will try them out tonite or tomorrow night.
> Just looking at them I am impressed.They look bullit proof.The 600L feel lighter than my NR HID,and looks better also. The 200L is smaller and lighter than I expected. I will let you know how they work as soon as I try them out.


Awesome. :thumbsup: After all i have read, i doubt you will be disappointed.

I wonder if the 600L will ever go on sale  That might be enough to make me pull the trigger. A search shows they had a 10% off sale in the past, but i won't keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Trust me, it will go on sale. 

Remember, with lights there will always be a "next big thing" as there is with all technology driven devices... The lights we all own now will, one day, be passe by comparison...

Enjoy and use what you have!


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

GEOMAN said:


> Enjoy and use what you have!


That's the problem. I don't have anything  I do have daylight every day though, and that usually works out pretty well.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

My triNewt is here!!!!

Trinewt + ARC =


----------



## Wrench Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

I finaly got a chance to try my new lights on the trail. The 600L/200L combo is great. The 600L light is just about the same as my NR HID,but the color is better. The flood of the 600L is a little less than the Trinewt but it is more even,no hot spot. I did not think the 200L had enough light to work with the 600L, but it works good. My origonal plan was to maybe put a 600L on the bar and the helmet, but I don't think It would be worth the weight and the money.Talking about weight, I don't even feel the 200L on my head.It makes my HID feel like a tank.I don't like that the 600L bar mount does not adjust left and right. But I did not notice it on the trail.
Money well spent.


----------



## frontierwolf (Sep 28, 2005)

*TriNewt/MiNewt*

Another option would have been a TriNewt on the bar and a MiNewt X2 on the helmet. That's what I'm running now and I've been completely satisfied with the setup. The X2 is light on the helmet, the mount is super easy to use, I can use the TriNewt extension cable with the X2 and because they use the same charger I have a backup in case one goes bad.


----------



## ICUFOS (Nov 11, 2007)

crisillo said:


> My triNewt is here!!!!
> 
> Trinewt + ARC =


What's the length of the battery?


----------



## rob (Jan 14, 2004)

Wrench Monkey said:


> I don't like that the 600L bar mount does not adjust left and right. But I did not notice it on the trail.
> Money well spent.


Just got mine in as well, but haven't had a chance to use it on trail yet. It does look like you can rotate the bar mount for the 600L. Take the light body off the mount and look at it. There is an allen bolt that you can loosen, then you should be able to rotate this top mount piece.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

ICUFOS said:


> What's the length of the battery?


about 16.5cm / ~6 inches


----------



## elgordo (Jan 13, 2005)

Wrench Monkey said:


> I finaly got a chance to try my new lights on the trail. The 600L/200L combo is great. The 600L light is just about the same as my NR HID,but the color is better. The flood of the 600L is a little less than the Trinewt but it is more even,no hot spot. I did not think the 200L had enough light to work with the 600L, but it works good. My origonal plan was to maybe put a 600L on the bar and the helmet, but I don't think It would be worth the weight and the money.Talking about weight, I don't even feel the 200L on my head.It makes my HID feel like a tank.I don't like that the 600L bar mount does not adjust left and right. But I did not notice it on the trail.
> Money well spent.


Wrench monkey,

Glad to hear your happy with the 600L/200L setup. I have been rocking the 200L with battery on helmet and 600L on the bars and I am very happy with that. The 600L on the bars casts a ton of light low and forward while the 200L give a spot ahead and covers ground when head and bars are not aligned.

One thing, you mentioned the 600L bar mount not adjusting left and right? At first glance I did not think it did as well but if you hold the bottom with one hand and the top with the other and twist you will see it has a ratcheting mechanism :thumbsup: pretty well thought out.


----------



## Wrench Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

I stand corrected,the bar mount does move left and right. 
Thanks guys.


----------



## celluloid hero (Oct 3, 2006)

Funny, after reading the shootout I've been trying to decide between these 2 lights as well. However, I only want to run one light on the bars. I'll be riding mostly fireroads at night (at least for now). So nothing technical, just loads of climbing and descending, basically fitness rides.

Given the above info, does the 600L or the TriNewt seem like a better option? Right now I'm leaning toward the Dinotte, but I am not sure.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

celluloid hero said:


> Funny, after reading the shootout I've been trying to decide between these 2 lights as well. However, I only want to run one light on the bars. I'll be riding mostly fireroads at night (at least for now). So nothing technical, just loads of climbing and descending, basically fitness rides.
> 
> Given the above info, does the 600L or the TriNewt seem like a better option? Right now I'm leaning toward the Dinotte, but I am not sure.


as a bar light the triNext is very nice..... dinotte seems to be really great design and good deal with the 2 batteries..... however you can get the trinewt for lots less than the 400 MSRP (for the non wireless version)...so you should also consider that (if you are on a budget)


----------



## chas_martel (May 14, 2006)

GrantB said:


> El Gordo,
> 
> Is your impression of the Dinotte 200 such that you think a pair of them, one on the bar and one on the helmet, would be a good set up?


That is what I have. Works great for me.

I like the fact they are small.


----------



## Pizza_Royale (Feb 13, 2008)

For those running a 600L on the bars...are you using the wide beam or the standard? I'm convinced that I want the 600/200 combo ($499 shipped - what a deal), but just want to hear opinions on the beam options.


----------



## Wrench Monkey (Sep 23, 2007)

I just bought the 600l/200l kit a few weeks ago. Very nice. The 600l works good on the bar with the 200l on the head. On my last ride I tried the 200l on the bar and the 600l on the head just to see how the 600l worked on the head. I think the 600l beam is good for the bar and great for the head. The beam is just a little too narrow for the bar,but perfect for the head. I am now thinking about buying a second 200l and mounting both of the 200l lights on the bar. That should give a nice wide beam on the bar.I should let you know that I am very picky about my lights, and am being very nit-picky about the beam patern. On trails that are straight I don't have a problem with the 600l beam on the bar. The only time I don't like the beam is on very twisty trail.I should not say I don't like it,I just think it would be perfect if it was just a tad wider. I have compared the 600l with the Trinewt and an older NR HID. The 600l is lighter weight and a better quality light beam than both.
That being said, I would still buy the 600l/200l kit again if I had to do it over.
Has anybody out there used two 200l on the bar and one 600l on the head? If so,how did it work? I have heard that the 600l flood is too wide. Is that true?


----------



## eddielee70 (Dec 28, 2006)

I had the 600l wide and 200l $499 lightset. I like the coverage with 600l w on the bar and 200l on the helmet. but the 600L by itself doesn't have the punch and 200l by itself doesn't have the flood( good for road ride only). The trinewt I feel is the best spread with the right spot for high speed sprints. my friend's 600l regular version was too spotty( though brigther then 600L wide) for my taste. if you look at the 600L wide lens is just ineffecient. Maybe that's why when I return it, Dinotte say I would like the 600L regular lens to be more comparable to HID. attached is the picture of the diffuse wide len of the 600L( looks like a shower door glass), regular len is clear as glass, but you will scatch both lens up as it gets used.


----------



## elgordo (Jan 13, 2005)

Wrench Monkey said:


> That being said, I would still buy the 600l/200l kit again if I had to do it over.
> Has anybody out there used two 200l on the bar and one 600l on the head? If so,how did it work? I have heard that the 600l flood is too wide. Is that true?


I purchased a 600L/200L kit as well. Initially I just ran the 600L on the helmet and it was a great improvement over my NR HID.

Tho I thought I should put the 200L to use so I put the 600L on the bars and 200L on the helmet which made me realize bar + helmet is the way to go.

However I thought I needed just a little more light on the helmet so I ordered a second 200L thinking I would put those on the bar and the 600L back on the helmet. However when I mounted the Dual 200Ls on the bar (its a Jones H-Bar) the light would reflect off the cabling and that drove me nuts.

Now I am running Dual 200L on helmet and 600L on bars. No complaints really like the setup..


----------



## BBW (Feb 25, 2004)

I was thinking of changing the spot 600L for a wide version (changing the lens?) since I already have a Lupine Wilma that gives me enough punch and would like to try the wide on the bars?
would it be good?


----------



## eddielee70 (Dec 28, 2006)

BBW said:


> I was thinking of changing the spot 600L for a wide version (changing the lens?) since I already have a Lupine Wilma that gives me enough punch and would like to try the wide on the bars?
> would it be good?


I ask Dinotte to sell me a regular lens, since I had the wide lens. They says they won't sell me the len and want me to sent it in for them to replace it. so I just return the both 600L and 200L for refund. I don't think you will be happy with flood lens. if it's 15degree with clear len, so effeciency is not lost, then it'll be great. but wide lens on 600L is just not clear.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

eddielee70 said:


> I had the 600l wide and 200l $499 lightset. I like the coverage with 600l w on the bar and 200l on the helmet. but the 600L by itself doesn't have the punch and 200l by itself doesn't have the flood( good for road ride only). ...
> ... attached is the picture of the diffuse wide len of the 600L( looks like a shower door glass), regular len is clear as glass, but you will scatch both lens up as it gets used.


Looks like the lens is three parts put together, not just one casting. Maybe they could mix in 2 narrow with one wide to get best of both worlds. Of course then people have to decide between narrow, narrow with a little wide, wide with a little narrow, and wide. 

The "shower door" might not significantly reduce the efficiency(lumens out) of the lens, just scattering the light wider. The cutter triples do not have a smooth finish and they work great. Do they not put a cover over the optic? I'd imagine it would be hard to keep clean.


----------



## eddielee70 (Dec 28, 2006)

znomit said:


> Looks like the lens is three parts put together, not just one casting. Maybe they could mix in 2 narrow with one wide to get best of both worlds. Of course then people have to decide between narrow, narrow with a little wide, wide with a little narrow, and wide.
> 
> The "shower door" might not significantly reduce the efficiency(lumens out) of the lens, just scattering the light wider. The cutter triples do not have a smooth finish and they work great. Do they not put a cover over the optic? I'd imagine it would be hard to keep clean.


no cover over the optic. dirt gets on it and scratch the lens very easily. I like the Trinewt glass lens with great spread/spot mirror reflectors better. but hate the trinewt weight and mounting design. can't have anything....


----------



## Pizza_Royale (Feb 13, 2008)

In terms of protecting the lens, is it possible to put a clear layer over it...sort of like a clear window sticker, or like those static wraps that come on new everything nowadays? Would it change optics?

Along the same line of thought - changing beam patterns - is it possible to slightly change the optics of the 600L by placing a cap/layer over it? Just thinking out loud, but it may give you the possibility to order the spot version and get a wide effect effect (when needed/wanted) just by adding something that would diffuse the light. Has anyone ever tried something like that...an aftermarket modification to the beam? Hmm...


----------



## eddielee70 (Dec 28, 2006)

Pizza_Royale said:


> In terms of protecting the lens, is it possible to put a clear layer over it...sort of like a clear window sticker, or like those static wraps that come on new everything nowadays? Would it change optics?
> 
> Along the same line of thought - changing beam patterns - is it possible to slightly change the optics of the 600L by placing a cap/layer over it? Just thinking out loud, but it may give you the possibility to order the spot version and get a wide effect effect (when needed/wanted) just by adding something that would diffuse the light. Has anyone ever tried something like that...an aftermarket modification to the beam? Hmm...


one of the reason I return mine was that the lens is not flat, so every bit of dirt gets in the inner edge of the lens. if you see the pictures of the lens, you see all the ridges( 4 round ridges, and 3 internal lines). no way to cover it up or use a diffuser to spread the spot beam. as least the lens is cheap at $15, so if you scratch them up, just order another one, and hope Dinotte will tell you how to replace them then. that is why I like my Trinewt for it's beam pattern( not for the heavy head, bulky battery and cheap cast alu parts). Light and Motion ARC HID also has the best beam pattern for HID.


----------



## znomit (Dec 27, 2007)

Pizza_Royale said:


> In terms of protecting the lens, is it possible to put a clear layer over it...sort of like a clear window sticker, or like those static wraps that come on new everything nowadays? Would it change optics?
> 
> Along the same line of thought - changing beam patterns - is it possible to slightly change the optics of the 600L by placing a cap/layer over it? Just thinking out loud, but it may give you the possibility to order the spot version and get a wide effect effect (when needed/wanted) just by adding something that would diffuse the light. Has anyone ever tried something like that...an aftermarket modification to the beam? Hmm...


I put on oval filter over 1/3 of my cutter triple. Spreads things out a bit, have actually just removed it(seem to get enough spill from the cutter optic) so will see how well I do without it next night ride. LEDSUPPLY have a few different diffusers. 
Also the whole thing is protected by mylar.


----------



## muddyduck (Jun 10, 2007)

I've been using the 600L (two of them actually) for a while now for 24 hour solo racing; if you check my posts I've been pretty upbeat about the lights. They are bombproof, the light (normal, not wide) has good throw and spread, etc. etc. I've also had the chance to use some of the NR and L&M bits to compare.

They are hands down the best bang for the buck you can find right now and the upgrade/cs of dinotte is fantastic. Spare batteries are cheap compared to everyone else, and the light comes with two to start. 

I've also crewed for friends racing solo that have used both NR and L&M gear and I've come to the conclusion that I'm not a fan of HID lights due to burn issues (they don't throttle down well for increased burn time) and durability.

I've also come to realize that lights are an intensely personal thing, kind of like saddles. However, short of spending a silly amount of money, it's hard to beat the Dinottes. They offer redundant circuits, great burn, good light throw and temperature, cheap(er) batteries, and are crew friendly (which is a serious plus if you ask anyone who's crewed before).

YMMV and I have no affiliation with the company other than being a happy customer.

Dan


----------



## Pizza_Royale (Feb 13, 2008)

muddyduck said:


> I've been using the 600L (two of them actually) for a while now for 24 hour solo racing; if you check my posts I've been pretty upbeat about the lights.


Dan,

How about the batteries for solo efforts? How many batteries did you go through? Did you encounter any burn-time issues, etc.

I'm trying to plan the battery purchase at the same time, so I can save a bit of coin. It's much cheaper to get extra batteries when you purchase the entire system from Dinotte, then going back later and picking up extras.


----------



## muddyduck (Jun 10, 2007)

We currently have 8 batteries but will be adding 2 more.

We haven't had any burn time issues and the 3:30 is about right on the high setting; it's also the sweet spot in my mind for time as it's good for 2 laps on most courses with a little extra thrown in for that inevitable long lap the happens once during the night.

8 batteries lets us run both lights through the night without having crew worry/deal with charging. Sometimes it's not an issue, but often it makes things really tough on them if they have to run back and forth to the charging station all night. That, and math involving time gets sketchy at 3am, adding charging times to the mix is unfair. We're getting two more because the early season/late season races can have a really, really long night or sometimes the lap time math doesn't divide quite right. Eight really is enough but two more is doable right now and there's been a time or two that it would've been helpful to have them. Probably overkill, but one less thing for us to worry about during a race.

Hope that helps

Dan


----------



## rottweiler (Jun 21, 2007)

I don't do race but constantly rode 350KM per day solo. On my 600L, I need 4 batteries to last thru the night. Light on high for 12hrs. I'm on the Equator.


----------



## hensta (Feb 16, 2008)

I've ridden on twisty singletracks with multiple 180 degree turns that have a radius of 6 feet. I've found that the widest beam pattern is best for these types of trails to help illuminate around the turn. Looking at the light images from the MTBR comparo, the Trinewt/Minewt x2 has the wider pattern compared to the 600L/200L combo. For this reason I went with the Trinewt. My night rides do not last >2 hours so the light switch accesibility is not so much an issue. The battery will just stay in my Camelback untouched for the entire ride. We'll see how this goes.


----------



## diggeraz (May 15, 2008)

Funny how so many people come down to the same 2 lights!!! 

Are there deals anywhere on the Dinotte 600L besides the expired REI 20% off? I can get a Trinewt for ~260 but really like what I hear about the Dinotte....


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

Replacement battery packs for the Minewt or Trinewt are not cheap becouse the power switch and other workings are all in the battery case so you can't just replace it with one from battery space etc. The Trinute may be less to buy but may cost more than the Dinotte in the long term. Dinotte battery packs are a good price. Also you can swap the optic in the Dinote from wide to medium but if you don't like the light from the Trinewt you can't change the refletor.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Personally I wouldn't waste too much money on the bar light, as long as it'll light up just infront of the bike and give abit of side vision then thats perfect for me, brighter there would make a 200L on your head less effective as your eyes adapt to a large degree.

I'd get 2x200L's and headmount personally, I dunno what for the bars though currently


----------



## zariaman (Dec 14, 2006)

has anyone used the Dinotte 600 as a head mount only. I see a lot of posts of guys using the combo 200/600 but no posts of anyone using just the 600 has a helmet mount. Is it because it is too heavy?


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

zariaman said:


> has anyone used the Dinotte 600 as a head mount only. I see a lot of posts of guys using the combo 200/600 but no posts of anyone using just the 600 has a helmet mount. Is it because it is too heavy?


I bought the qty. 2 400L bundle per the advice of the company and it's light and I'm very happy so far.

I'm guessing you save weight over the 600 and the identical lights with multiple batteries, cables, and mounts gives you all sorts of configuration choices.


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

zariaman said:


> has anyone used the Dinotte 600 as a head mount only. I see a lot of posts of guys using the combo 200/600 but no posts of anyone using just the 600 has a helmet mount. Is it because it is too heavy?


I use a dual-600L setup, whenever I feel necessary (for smaller rides a standard 600L on the bar is enough).
The 600L is not heavier than any of the bunch (don't believe the 200gr in the manual - its about 130gr in reality), yes, you will feel it on your head, but you'll get used to it.
The only concern I found is that the helmet mount must be tightened really strong to the helmet, to prevent the light fidgeting around - it is not as elegant as the 200L's rubber band solution. Also the cable can be a bit annoying dangling around your head and neck. But these are only nuances.


----------



## radirpok (Feb 1, 2006)

bitflogger said:


> I bought the qty. 2 400L bundle per the advice of the company and it's light and I'm very happy so far.
> 
> I'm guessing you save weight over the 600 and the identical lights with multiple batteries, cables, and mounts gives you all sorts of configuration choices.


What you really save is money, IMHO.
I find that 99% of the rides I don't use the 100% "600 lumen" setting, but rather the 50%. There are two reasons for this:
1. The 50% is quite a lot of light actually. Also it does not blind oncoming drivers when I ride on the road, and it works for 7 hours (which means I can use the battery for multiple rides without having to worry about recharging. Hey, even the 25% would get me home.).
2. On full power the beam of the 600L with the standard lens is too wide. It is funny that I say this (I bought it specifically because of this trait), but that's reality: especially when I use it with the other (which has flood lens) there is simply too much light in the foreground, and the throw / visibility is reduced below 50 meters/yards. Also you can not use it on the bars because there is too much light reflected from the ground. This is an example where less is more I guess. This light could be excellent with a little bit tighter beam, let's hope Dinotte will update it sooner or later.
So the bottom line is that a dual 400L config can be equivalent (or even better!) than a dual 600L config - except for the runtime (but seriously, who cares whether it is 5 or 7 hours...).


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

radirpok said:


> What you really save is money, IMHO.
> I find that 99% of the rides I don't use the 100% "600 lumen" setting, but rather the 50%. There are two reasons for this:
> 1. The 50% is quite a lot of light actually. Also it does not blind oncoming drivers when I ride on the road, and it works for 7 hours (which means I can use the battery for multiple rides without having to worry about recharging. Hey, even the 25% would get me home.).
> 2. On full power the beam of the 600L with the standard lens is too wide. It is funny that I say this (I bought it specifically because of this trait), but that's reality: especially when I use it with the other (which has flood lens) there is simply too much light in the foreground, and the throw / visibility is reduced below 50 meters/yards. Also you can not use it on the bars because there is too much light reflected from the ground. This is an example where less is more I guess. This light could be excellent with a little bit tighter beam, let's hope Dinotte will update it sooner or later.
> So the bottom line is that a dual 400L config can be equivalent (or even better!) than a dual 600L config - except for the runtime (but seriously, who cares whether it is 5 or 7 hours...).


Good points made more obvious to me as I use them more. For trail riding I am in the woods on twisty trail most of the time and I did specifically tell the guy I assumed was Mr. DiNotte that I am not a racer and battery life is not the main priority for me right now. He said I'd appreciate the light weight and size of the 2 cel and can upgrade to larger batteries if and when needed.

I won't say I would not like even more power or that there's no need, but my older halogen system limited the speed I could ride trail and that's not the case now. As far as commuting the light of the 400Ls seemed plenty shocking to some as is.


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Does anyone know if DiNotte will be releasing any more new lights or making any improvements to existing ones this year?

Daylight is already going down a tad and when we lose an hour I will need a light for sure.

I already sold all my really old light systems to force me to buy new tech.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Great thread, I'm subscribed, haha....

I'm also in a similar boat here... daylight getting shorter and I'm in need of a new light set-up!


----------

